# Kruger Park trading power seems to have improved



## JustPlainBill (Dec 11, 2006)

We just deposited our 2007 Kruger Park (said to be a VERY fine resort, where the on-site animals include hippos) week with RCI, and, unlike last year, it actually will trade for some decent weeks elsewhere, such as Lawai Beach Resort, where we own and enjoy. It is not as powerful a trader as it once was, but it is good enough to justify continued ownership. The 2007 maintenance fee for a Kruger Park 1BR was on the order of $240. Kruger Park is a bit of a nuisance in one way, though--they make it difficult for you to deposit your week with RCI until you have paid your current year's maintenance fee. In my limited experience, this is uncommon--the other three resorts at which we own let us deposit a year in advance.


----------



## maiwah (Dec 23, 2006)

You can deposit Krudge Lodge park a year in advance too, as long as you paid the maintenance.  I found the staff extremely helpful.  I did everything via email.  The deposit was very quick and smooth.


----------



## stevedmatt (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never owned at a resort that allowed you to deposit your week without paying the fees first. I think your pretty lucky to have that luxury with any resort that lets you do that.


----------



## JustPlainBill (Dec 24, 2006)

My original post was misleading. I did not mean to say "current year's maintenance fee." I meant "following year's maintenance fee." Sorry


----------



## LisaH (Dec 24, 2006)

stevedmatt said:
			
		

> I've never owned at a resort that allowed you to deposit your week without paying the fees first. I think your pretty lucky to have that luxury with any resort that lets you do that.



Glenmore Sands is one such resort. I have deposited my 2008 week in June and I just paid my 2007 levy. Great staff (Hi Debbie!) and great trading power. My 2007 Levy is around $263 for a studio.


----------



## philemer (Dec 25, 2006)

JustPlainBill said:
			
		

> My original post was misleading. I did not mean to say "current year's maintenance fee." I meant "following year's maintenance fee." Sorry



Will they let your pay future levies one or two years in advance? Tenbury allows 'estimates' to be paid two yrs. in advance & then we deposit the week with RCI. I deposited my 2008 week about 3 months ago. 

Phil


----------



## LisaH (Dec 25, 2006)

LisaH said:


> Glenmore Sands is one such resort. I have deposited my 2008 week in June and I just paid my 2007 levy. Great staff (Hi Debbie!) and great trading power. My 2007 Levy is around $263 for a studio.



Edit to add that the studio is a sleep 4 so it trades as a 1BR.


----------



## cali girl (Dec 29, 2006)

Lisa, what week do you have at Glenmore?


----------



## jwcoleman (Dec 31, 2006)

You can pay the levies far in advance, but you can't deposit until the calendar is set for the following year.  So, around 01 May 2007 (I think) you can deposit the 2008 week with RCI.  At least that has been our experience the past couple of years.  Our 2005 levy was 2332.25 R after a 5% credit for on time payment by credit card, 2006 was 2447.2 R after discount, 2007 2624.85 after discount.  So this year is about $375 US plus an credit card charges.


----------

